# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum > [Question] Can anyone tell me the names of these insects

## MariskaK

Hi,

I am a newish gardener, but I have found 2 beetles in my garden lately that I have never seen before.

I have found a few of these on my roses.


And then this one is on my eggplant


If anyone can please help me I would appreciate it.  As well as any natural tips on handling them if they are bad.

----------

Harmayani258 (05-Apr-21)

----------


## AndyD

Lol. I'm no bug expert but it looks like a friend of this one https://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/...n-Bug?p=142583

----------


## Harmayani258

no idea about them but they are looking cute

----------

